# any one feed Bravo?



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I have a friend who is trying to get me to switch from Natures Variety to Bravo. 

They have a new complete product now...anyone using or know anything about Bravo?


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Missy Bravo sounds like a good food. Heck it's sooo confusing!!! How are your guys doing on Nature's Variety? I've been sooo happy with my mix of Evo kibble small bites chicken and Merrick wet (enough varieties of "recipes" to keep us both interested!). 

Here's a interesting dog food site. I don't think I've seen it mentioned here before. http://www.thepetfoodlist.com/petfoods_pg1.htm


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

It looks ok, however the previous recall does send up warnings. I'd like to know what the ratio is of meat, bones, veggies and organ meat is though. Veggies and organ meat should be approx 10% each.

Also if you are feeding raw, try to find some green tripe and feed 2 days a week. Your dogs will love it but on the other hand, you will despise the smell.


----------

